# Urban Grit Thread !



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

There seems to have been a bit of revival lately in the forums about strange, monolithic gritty old concrete buildings, commies, ghettos and such stuff ... I'd thought I'd start a thread dedicated to it ! 

Anyway I'll start this thread off with my little contribution from S'pore ... the photos I took of the Golden Mile Complexm though not gritty by a long shot (or HK's standards !) still quite interesting because of the unusal architecture !























































Next, the pearl bank, a unique commie, this is a repost of some of the pics I've uploaded before in the commie thread, for the benefit of those who have not seen it.




























ok your turn !


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I won't be posting KWC or Chungking this time! But some illegal facades in HK


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

nice pics, but too small !


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another one, 

An HK tenement!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Two buildings that might be mistaken for slums here

*Golden Mile Complex* 



























Golden Mile Complex is a shopping-cum-apartment complex at Beach Road and was by the sea I believe, for at least a short while before land reclamation took it away.

It's 17 storeys tall and is sloped. Every apartment unit had a balcony at the rear, which gave everyone a great view of the sea. Every unit would feel as if living in the top floor penthouse as it gave everyone a clear view of the sky.

But, since it was built in the early 1970s, apartment owners begun to add to their balcony, erecting sunshades and creating rooms. These individual ad-hoc additions in dull colours made the rear of the whole building look like slums on a slope.

*Pearlbank Apartments*













































A Brutalist styled 'open cylinder' 1970s condominium block built on the slopes of Pearl's Hill.

It's external facade is in bare concrete, never painted, with a mosiac of indentations and windows.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Pointe City, Johannesburg*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

redstone said:


> *Pointe City, Johannesburg*


How tall is it?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

michal-skoczen said:


> How tall is it?


173m	/ 567ft and is the tallest residential building in Africa.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong Grit*


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

*winnipeg grit*


----------



## Spoonman (Nov 22, 2004)

1ajs said:


>


Where's the grit in this picture? That's a beautiful old bank building, and it appears to be in decent shape, unless the photo doesn't reveal everything.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Toronto*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Toronto's grit ain't that bad! Reminds me of Pittsburgh


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Pittsburgh*


----------

